# Conferenza presentazione Pioli. 9 ottobre 2019.



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni

*Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".

*Boban*:"Il cambio di allenatore è una sconfitta per tutti ma abbiamo preso una decisione che riteniamo giusta, come quella presa in estate. Faccio un in bocca al lupo a Stefano. *La contestazione?* Dispiace. Io ho fatto partite in cui facevo schifo poi segnavo e tutti applaudivamo. Se poi ci sarà un muro, allora si uscirà con dignità. Siamo gli inizi e crediamo di poter fare tante cose per il Milan. I tifosi hanno il diritto di far presente il loro discontento. *Spalletti? Validissimo allenatore ma la nostra scelta è Stefano Pioli. *Sappiamo che non siamo la miglior squadra in Italia ma sicuramente meglio di quella che si è vista fino ad ora. E pensiamo che Pioli possa far renderla meglio. Abbiamo preso in considerazione anche *Garcia e Blanc? *Abbiamo preso in considerazione gli allenatori liberi. Ma i due nominati non sono stati trattati. Siamo andati decisi su Pioli, che conosce il calcio italiano. *Ho detto che noi vorremmo vincere ma Elliott ha una visione diversa?* Parole che sono state potenziate. Costruttive ma anche normali. Chi è calciatore resta sempre competitivo. Certo che voglio vincere, altrimenti come la vivi? Elliott pensa a tempi un pò più lunghi ma è normale. Non è loro o noi. I nostri tempi sono più da sportivi, *ma non si può fare tutto subito. C'è il FPF. *Deluso dai tifosi? No, mi hanno dato tanto e spero che mi ridaranno altrettanto al più presto. Quale scelta di mercato avrei cambiato? Con Paolo e Ricjy siamo tutto il giorno a vedere le possibilità. *Qualche giocatore di esperienza ci verrebbe molto utile come detto.* Siamo quelli che siamo, siamo convinti che possiamo fare meglio a prescindere dall'esperienza".

*Pioli*:"Mi preparo con grande entusiasmo con grande passione. Con la convinzione di poter fare un ottimo lavoro. Il Milan ha ottime potenzialità. La società ha dimostrato di credere in me. I tifosi hanno diritto di critica. Per me è uno stimolo ulteriore. Dovrò cominciare a lavorare sulla testa, sulal disposizione in campo. Sulle idee che vogliono trasmettere alla squadra. Cercherò di sfruttare ogni istante per preparare la partita col Lecce. Giampaolo? Ottimo allenatore ma ha idee diverse dalle mie. Dovrò essere bravo a far arrivare queste mie idee alla squadra. Sono sicuro che partiamo da un buon livello. So di un gruppo professionale anche a livello morale. Marco ha lavorato bene e trovo cultura del lavoro. Vorrei far giocare alla squadra un calcio che loro sentono positivo. Se sono nel Milan hanno le qualità per essere qui. Devo dargli la forza per mettere in campo le loro qualità. *Idee, intensità e spregiudicatezza i miei tre principi*. I social? Ognuno è libero di esprimere la propria opinione. Ma preferisco chi dice le cose guardandoti negli occhi. *Io interista?* Ero bambino. giudici dovranno essere si quello che farò non su quello che sono stato da bambino. Siamo il Milan lotteremo per raggiungere i migliori risultati. Abbiamo un passato glorioso e dobbiamo avere un presente all'altezza delle nostre possibilità. Ci sono difficoltà ma vanno superate per diventare una squadra unita e coesa. *Io normalizzatore?* Mi sento un *insegnante.* Migliorare singolarmente i giocatori per far crescere il collettivo. Dobbiamo fare un ottimo lavoro, ci sono condizioni, strutture, ambiente, appoggio della società. Dobbiamo fare di tutto per riconquistare i nostri tifosi, passionali ed esigenti. Dobbiamo essere all'altezza. Su cosa mi sento di dover *intervenire rapidamente?* Ho visto tutte le partite del Milan. Mi interessa vedere i giocatori, entrare nelle loro teste. Che diano il massimo. Sono molto esigente con me stesso e con i giocatori. Non sopporto la superficialità. Abbiamo un campionato davanti ancora. Subentro a *31 partite dalla fine. C'è tanto spazio per fare bene*. Il tempo deve essere il nostro alleato. *Possiamo arrivare ancora quarti?* Noi dobbiamo lottare per cercare di andare in champions. Ci sono qualità tecniche e fisiche importanti per fare un calcio propositivo ed efficace. Dovremo lottare contro squadre forti e ben preparate con organici importanti. Dobbiamo avere coraggio, consapevoli delle difficoltà che dobbiamo superare. So che tipo di interpretazione voglio dare io. Quando un giocatore va in campo e si trova bene coi principi, poi siamo pronto a dare tutto. Come evitare il brutto alla prima difficoltà, come accaduto all'Inter' Non si possono comparare le situazioni. Cambiano gli interpreti e l'ambiente. Devo conoscere il prima possibile i giocatori per poter fare un ottimo lavoro. Come si fa *a far tornare a segnare Piatek?* E' un bomber. Spesse volte l'attaccante è condizionato dal lavoro della squadra. Più avremo giocatori in area e più ci saranno occasioni per far gol. *Paquetà? E'una mezzala di qualità e quantità*. Mi piace spostare le posizione dei giocatori durante la partita. A volte starà a centrocampo a volte tra le linee. Mi piacciono centrocampisti di qualità, di inserimento, che possono concludere. *Leao?* Ha un potenziale importante di altissimo livello. Non sono in grado di dire se sarà un punto fermo. Deve dare il massimo tutti i giorni. Io sceglierò i migliori? *Suso? *E' un giocatore di qualità che bisogna mettere in condizione di affrontare l'uno contro uno. Per il Milan la giusta miscela sarà giocare di qualità con intensità. Giocare un calcio propositivo molto passa dalla fase difensiva. Voglio interpretarla come se fosse una fase d'attacco: essere aggressivi e portare via il pallone all'avversario il prima possibile. *Modulo? *I numeri interessano a voi. A me interessano i principi di gioco. Abbiamo determinate caratteristiche che intendo sfruttare. In questi giorni guarderò più il Lecce delle vecchie partite del Milan. Siamo il Milan giochiamo la prossima a SAn Siro. Ci vuole solo grande determinazione. Dobbiamo fare una grande partita e vincere la prima gara. *Il mio slogan? Vincere. Testa alta, testa bassa... bisogna vincere. Che mister sono caratterialmente? *Esigente ma curo molto i rapporti individuali. Io voglio che i miei giocatori diano il massimo. Abbiamo potenzialità per fare un bel lavoro. No agli egoismi si al lavoro di squadra. In *passato in certi frangenti ho mollato la presa. Ora non lo rifarò più.*".

*Maldini:*"Dispiace per l'esonero di Marco. E' una scelta ponderata, condivisa. Era una scelta giusta quella di Giampaolo. Poi ci siamo resi conto che la cosa non funzionava. Decisione difficile che ci fa capire che noi vogliamo essere protagonisti in questa stagione. Non possiamo considerarla persa. Abbiamo scelto un allenatore di esperienza, che ha avuto esperienza con grandi squadre. La *contestazione? *Siamo tranquilli abbiamo fatto scelte ponderate in linea con le direttive della società. Sappiamo che non dobbiamo vincere la Champions. La nostra presenza è una garanzia. Non siamo qui ad aspettare dieci anni per vincere qualcosa. La faccia ce la mettiamo. Abbiamo preso in mano la nostr vita a 16 anni. La viviamo in modo sereno. *I giocatori bloccati non sono frutto solo di un modulo. Alcuni giocatori possono essere bloccati anche dall'ambiente stesso. Io ho difeso Giampaolo? L'ho difeso fino a quando abbiamo deciso di cambiarlo. Abbiamo un campionato davanti e possiamo cambiare le sorti di questa stagione*"

*Massara*:"Cosa non ha funzionato con Giampaolo? Marco ha messo tutto se stesso. E noi con lui. Ci siamo interrogati sulle cose che non hanno funzionato. Abbiamo ritenuto che ci fossero margini per poter migliorare e che potessero essere sviluppati da Pioli".


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ah pure la presentazione fanno?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Che Dio ce la mandi buona... 

Ah già.... il ventennio demoniaco è ancora in corso ..


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Se la ridono alla grande, a cominciare da quella faccia di... di Guadagnini


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate




Neanche quotato che Gazidis parlerà di Fpf


----------



## Pit96 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Non credo ci siano frasi che possano alzare il morale dei tifosi. 
È il campo che deve parlare

Unica cosa interessante sarebbe sapere perché i dirigenti abbiano scelto di esonerare Giampaolo (se c'è qualcosa che va oltre i risultati) e perché hanno "puntato" su Pioli per sostituirlo (quando lo avevano esaltato come maestro ecc.)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Diversamente dal solito Gazidis è al tavolo della presentazione


----------



## overlord (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Diversamente dal solito Gazidis è al tavolo della presentazione



a sparare caxxate su un pseudofallimento da cui ci ha salvato 
ma vfc


----------



## Black (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> Gazidis:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme".
> 
> ...



addirittura c'è Gazosa? wow quale onore


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> Gazidis:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme".
> 
> ...



Addirittura la presentazione per sto becchino? Rotfl


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> Gazidis:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale".
> 
> ...



Saitama buffone!


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> Gazidis:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale".
> 
> ...



Potete ammirare l'ambizione"cit ma ci è o ci fa sto pelato?


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> Gazidis:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale".
> 
> ...




Ma non era una conferenza su Pioli? Gazidis sta parlando di tutt’altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> Gazidis:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale".
> 
> ...



Ancora non sa l'italiano il manager internazionale...


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2019)

Per ora vergognoso Gazzidis.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Potete ammirare l'ambizione"cit ma ci è o ci fa sto pelato?



Non giocate con la traduzione dell'interprete, in inglese il concetto è espresso correttamente.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Saitama talmente genio che ancora non ha imparato l'italiano per Dio.


----------



## nik10jb (9 Ottobre 2019)

per risparmiare qualche soldino potevano metterci Borini come traduttore


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che dice Maldini .."vogliamo essere protagonisti in questa stagione" con Giampaolo e Pioli.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2019)

Questo è un incubo, fino all'ultimo ho sperato nella trollata, ma invece è tutto vero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Conferenza alla Galliani.


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2019)

Massara sempre sul pezzo devo dire..ma cosa fa?


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Lavoro con ragazzetti che in un anno scarso raggiungono il livello C1 di Italiano partendo da 0 per poter affrontare al meglio l'Università.
Non sto descrivendo geni che passano la giornata sui libri, ma normalissimi studentelli che fanno una scuola di lingua per stranieri.
Gazidis, partendo dalla base inglese, è impossibile che in tutto questo tempo non abbia ancora imparato le basi per sostenere una semplice conferenza di presentazione senza alcun dibattito.
4 milioni investiti su un somaro, poche balle.


----------



## bmb (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ringraziamo Gazzosa che ci ha salvato dalla serie D. Noi ti lodiamo, ti adoriamo, ti benediciamo, ti glorifichiamo.


----------



## overlord (9 Ottobre 2019)

L'inutilità di Massara è una cosa epica


----------



## bmb (9 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Massara sempre sul pezzo devo dire..ma cosa fa?



Il finocchio. Non lo vedi?

È il Signorini di turno. O malgioglio, se preferisci. In ogni programma trash ce n'è uno.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Manue (9 Ottobre 2019)

A parole tutti i mister sono i migliori...


----------



## Raryof (9 Ottobre 2019)

Poi me la guardo, voglio finalmente sentire l'italiano di Aivan dopo un anno che è qui.
Dal Cr7 dei dirigenti non mi aspetto grandi difficoltà.


----------



## overlord (9 Ottobre 2019)

Parla Massaraaaaaaaaaaa.......ma allora ce l'ha la voseeeeee!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



ahahhaha ridicoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Infinito disgusto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lavoro con ragazzetti che in un anno scarso raggiungono il livello C1 di Italiano partendo da 0 per poter affrontare al meglio l'Università.
> Non sto descrivendo geni che passano la giornata sui libri, ma normalissimi studentelli che fanno una scuola di lingua per stranieri.
> Gazidis, partendo dalla base inglese, è impossibile che in tutto questo tempo non abbia ancora imparato le basi per sostenere una semplice conferenza di presentazione senza alcun dibattito.
> 4 milioni investiti su un somaro, poche balle.




Basta pensare anche ai calciatori che due parole le spiccicano e in genere sono l'emblema massimo dell'ignoranza... Visto il ruolo che ha è imbarazzante il tutto.
Pure Mazzarri si era imparato due parole di inglese al tempo.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Più avremo giocatori in area e più ci saranno occasioni per far gol. *Paquetà? E'una mezzala di qualità e quantità*. Mi piace spostare le posizione dei giocatori durante la partita. A volte starà a centrocampo a volte tra le linee. Mi piacciono centrocampisti di qualità, di inserimento, che possono concludere".



Il concetto di avere tanti giocatori in Area è un concetto chiave e una delle principali cose che ci è mancata in questi anni


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Il più convincente è come al solito l'allenatore, gli altri esprimono solo spocchia e arroganza.


----------



## Raryof (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il concetto di avere tanti giocatori in Area è un concetto chiave e una delle principali cose che ci è mancata in questi anni



Da quel che so i gol si fanno con gli uomini in area, in teoria, è una cosa che non facciamo mai, schiacciare gli avversari e tenerli lì a marcare, appunto, più uomini in area.


----------



## Andris (9 Ottobre 2019)

scusate ma c'è una netta differenza tra quanto abbiamo commentato stamattina e quanto emerso dalla conferenza seguita in diretta.
tutti stanno parlando di champions league,mentre stamattina abbiamo letto che non fosse indispensabile persino l'europa league.
la stampa presente ha fatto anche due domande specifiche ed hanno riconfermato champions league.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



A me comunque Boban sembra nervoso. Ma Tanto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Ahahahahaha dal *maestro* all'*insegnante*!


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me comunque Boban sembra nervoso. Ma Tanto.



Molto. Sia lui sia Maldini sembrano totalmente stufi, ma Boban molto di piu


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sbrodola (9 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me comunque Boban sembra nervoso. Ma Tanto.



Beh, sia lui che Maldini sono molto orgogliosi. Ammettere di aver sbagliato la scelta di Giampaolo non deve essere facile per loro (poi magari non era nemmeno una sua scelta al 100% e gli rode ancora di più).


----------



## luigi61 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Su facebook sono stati MASSACRATI DI INSULTI


----------



## Zlatan87 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ma dov'è SCArsONI?! Qualche bel battutone con risatone a crepapelle ci stava in sto scempio...


----------



## Raryof (9 Ottobre 2019)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Beh, sia lui che Maldini sono molto orgogliosi. Ammettere di aver sbagliato la scelta di Giampaolo non deve essere facile per loro (poi magari non era nemmeno una sua scelta al 100% e gli rode ancora di più).



Uno l'ha preso Paolo questo Zvone, occhio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2019)

Se pioli, a differenza di Gattuso e Giampaolo, capisce che piatek deve stare IN AREA è già un passo in avanti


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se pioli, a differenza di Gattuso e Giampaolo, capisce che piatek deve stare IN AREA è già un passo in avanti



Ma, in realtà mi sta sorprendendo. E' una conferenza normale, dove dice cose normali, a tratti scontate, ma non escono fuori concetti astratti come l'ultimo "fidelizzare". Forse abbiamo davvero un allenatore normale e fidatevi, sarebbe un grandissimo passo avanti.


----------



## varvez (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lavoro con ragazzetti che in un anno scarso raggiungono il livello C1 di Italiano partendo da 0 per poter affrontare al meglio l'Università.
> Non sto descrivendo geni che passano la giornata sui libri, ma normalissimi studentelli che fanno una scuola di lingua per stranieri.
> Gazidis, partendo dalla base inglese, è impossibile che in tutto questo tempo non abbia ancora imparato le basi per sostenere una semplice conferenza di presentazione senza alcun dibattito.
> 4 milioni investiti su un somaro, poche balle.



Speriamo che il motivo sia la sua partenza lontano dal Milan, insieme a Elliot, Berlusconi, Galliani, Maldini, Boban, Massara e compagnia briscola


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sbrodola (9 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Uno l'ha preso Paolo questo Zvone, occhio...



Può essere, la responsabilità è/sarà comunque di entrambi.
Speriamo in bene


----------



## varvez (9 Ottobre 2019)

Cialtroni. Cialtroni. Cialtroni.

Dopo tutto il casino degli ultimi lustri, dopo aver messo un incapace dirigente come Maldini, dopo aver preso il Maestro Giampaolo per poi cacciarlo dopo due ore perchè a Boban non piace, dopo aver preso Pioli (dico: Pioli) ci parlano di Champions League?

A casa. Tutti. Basta. La pazienza è finita.


----------



## overlord (9 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma, in realtà mi sta sorprendendo. E' una conferenza normale, dove dice cose normali, a tratti scontate, ma non escono fuori concetti astratti come l'ultimo "fidelizzare". Forse abbiamo davvero un allenatore normale e fidatevi, sarebbe un grandissimo passo avanti.



Alla fine come allenatori Giampaolo e Pioli sono più o meno sullo stesso livello (parlo di cv).....però ho visto entrambe le conferenze di presentazione in diretta e una cosa la devo ammettere: Pioli fa tutta un'altra impressione. Quell'altro sembrava nel suo mondo fantastico dopo due strisce e 4 pasticche. Questo per lo meno sembra normale e parla normalmente di concetti normali e in tranquillità,


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma, in realtà mi sta sorprendendo. E' una conferenza normale, dove dice cose normali, a tratti scontate, ma non escono fuori concetti astratti come l'ultimo "fidelizzare". Forse abbiamo davvero un allenatore normale e fidatevi, sarebbe un grandissimo passo avanti.



Anche a me ha dato questa impressione. Speriamo. 
Se traduce sul campo buona parte dei concetti giusti che ha espresso oggi é già qualcosa.
A me é sembrato che fosse sicuro di sé e che avesse le idee chiare.
Il problema é che dovrebbe fare il risultato migliore della carriera


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ma ancora state a fidarvi delle chiacchiere e dei blablabla?


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Sto leggendo qui sul forum le dichiarazioni,nemmeno mi ha sfiorato il pensiero di guardare i pupi siciliani,come sempre non manca il riferimento al Fpf.Vedete,il danno lo continuiamo a fare noi(non io)che andiamo sul web a cercare la presentazione e creiamo contatti che questi vermi non meritano,L'INDIFFERENZA ci vuole.


----------



## folletto (9 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me comunque Boban sembra nervoso. Ma Tanto.



È sembrato anche a me, più che sembrato


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## overlord (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora state a fidarvi delle chiacchiere e dei blablabla?



Hai perfettamente ragione ma a qualcosa dobbiamo pure attaccarci. L'alternativa è staccare la spina al 9 ottobre chiudere il forum fino a giugno e attaccarci al cz (o alla bottiglia)


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Alla fine come allenatori Giampaolo e Pioli sono più o meno sullo stesso livello (parlo di cv).....però ho visto entrambe le conferenze di presentazione in diretta e una cosa la devo ammetter: Pioli fa tutta un'altra impressione. Quell'altro sembrava nel suo mondo fantastico dopo due strisce e 4 pasticche. Questo per lo meno sembra normale e parla normalmente di concetti normali e in tranquillità,



Sono d'accordo, qua sembra che si sia passati da Ancelotti a Nedo Sonetti.
Giampaolo in 4 mesi non ci ha capito una mazza, lo scempio Suso-trequartista è opera sua, la difesa altissima oltre ogni logica, la punta alla Toni sono scelte figlie del suo fanatismo tattico. Chi lo voleva (parlo dei tifosi) dovrebbe avere l'umilità di scrivere che si era sbagliato, che non era da Milan.
Pioli è un mediocre della stessa pasta, non ci farà probabilmente svoltare, ma ci consentirà forse di tornare ad esprimere un gioco più consono alle caratteristiche del gruppo, magari lanciando definitivamente giovani come Leao o Bennacer.


----------



## Heaven (9 Ottobre 2019)

In bocca al lupo a tutti.
Ovviamente Pioli è da sostenere, come si è fatto con tutti i nuovi allenatori, sperando in un miracolo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, qua sembra che si sia passati da Ancelotti a Nedo Sonetti.
> Giampaolo in 4 mesi non ci ha capito una mazza, lo scempio Suso-trequartista è opera sua, la difesa altissima oltre ogni logica, la punta alla Toni sono scelte figlie del suo fanatismo tattico. Chi lo voleva (parlo dei tifosi) dovrebbe avere l'umilità di scrivere che si era sbagliato, che non era da Milan.
> Pioli è un mediocre della stessa pasta, non ci farà probabilmente svoltare, ma ci consentirà forse di tornare ad esprimere un gioco più consono alle caratteristiche del gruppo, magari lanciando definitivamente giovani come Leao o Bennacer.



Io sostenevo Giampaolo e, almeno da Brescia in poi, ho scritto ripetutamente che ammetto di essermi sbagliato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Anche a me ha dato questa impressione. Speriamo.
> Se traduce sul campo buona parte dei concetti giusti che ha espresso oggi é già qualcosa.
> A me é sembrato che fosse sicuro di sé e che avesse le idee chiare.
> Il problema é che dovrebbe fare il risultato migliore della carriera



Basterebbe anche una posizione in meno del terzo posto con la Lazio


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il concetto di avere tanti giocatori in Area è un concetto chiave e una delle principali cose che ci è mancata in questi anni



Incredibile anche io l'avevo notato


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sostenevo Giampaolo e, almeno da Brescia in poi, ho scritto ripetutamente che ammetto di essermi sbagliato.



Si ma che poi, di che ci si deve scusare? Siamo tifosi..a me nessuno mi paga per conoscere i dettagli di GP o di Pioli o del giocatore tizio..la mia opinione personale vale quello che vale..

Mo pare che un tifoso debba presentare un attestato di competenza per poter dire la sua..io ho denigrato Leao fin dal primo minuto, vedremo se mi sarò sbagliato..di certo non devo scusarmi con nessuno


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora state a fidarvi delle chiacchiere e dei blablabla?



Si, infatti. Basta fiducia a scatola chiusa.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma che poi, di che ci si deve scusare? Siamo tifosi..a me nessuno mi paga per conoscere i dettagli di GP o di Pioli o del giocatore tizio..la mia opinione personale vale quello che vale..
> 
> Mo pare che un tifoso debba presentare un attestato di competenza per poter dire la sua..io ho denigrato Leao fin dal primo minuto, vedremo se mi sarò sbagliato..di certo non devo scusarmi con nessuno



Nessuno si deve scusare, ma semplicemente ammettere di essersi sbagliati perchè Giampaolo in 111 giorni ha fatto solo danni.
Pioli è un allenatore normale e magari nella sua mediocre normalità farà meglio del suo predecessore


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il concetto di avere tanti giocatori in Area è un concetto chiave e una delle principali cose che ci è mancata in questi anni



E chi te l'attacca l'area, suso???
I giocatori giocano per le caratteristiche che posseggono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Nessuno si deve scusare, ma semplicemente ammettere di essersi sbagliati perchè Giampaolo in 111 giorni ha fatto solo danni.
> Pioli è un allenatore normale e magari nella sua mediocre normalità farà meglio del suo predecessore



Se riesce a fare peggio gli va dato un premio


----------



## Molenko (9 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma che poi, di che ci si deve scusare? Siamo tifosi..a me nessuno mi paga per conoscere i dettagli di GP o di Pioli o del giocatore tizio..la mia opinione personale vale quello che vale..
> 
> Mo pare che un tifoso debba presentare un attestato di competenza per poter dire la sua..io ho denigrato Leao fin dal primo minuto, vedremo se mi sarò sbagliato..di certo non devo scusarmi con nessuno



Non si deve presentare un attestato, ovviamente, e ogni appassionato ha diritto alla sua opinione, ma bisognerebbe anche iniziare a parlare solo di quello che si conosce bene, specialmente se lo si fa in certi termini. 
Per esempio il giudizio che hai dato tu su Leao è stato netto, come se avessi visto giocare il ragazzo da anni e anni, quando poi si è visto che non è così. 
Anche tutti questi giudizi su Pioli: calma. Lasciamolo lavorare, e se si meriterà le critiche gliele faremo a tempo debito, ma lui è l'ultimo colpevole di tutta questa situazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



si riparte con suso al centro del progetto.
Il grande campione .
Bene cosi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Le conferenza stampa sono capricci per le orecchie. Mi è sembrato l'uomo sufficientemente disinvolto, dal carattere semplice e pacato che si è sempre dimostrato. 

Detto questo, nessun tipo di indicazione a livello di campo, che è la cosa che conta di più. Il calcio è semplice, se fai giocare i migliori e tagli fuori i pesi morti, ottieni più di quanto non faresti scompigliando le carte. Giampaolo si è scavato la fossa da solo. 
Questa squadra ha un 11 titolare di buon livello, basta mandarlo in campo: se, fra tutti i problemi, Suso sarà ancora il faro della squadra, continuerà a fare notte dalle parti di Milanello. Né più né meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non si deve presentare un attestato, ovviamente, e ogni appassionato ha diritto alla sua opinione, ma bisognerebbe anche iniziare a parlare solo di quello che si conosce bene, specialmente se lo si fa in certi termini.
> Per esempio il giudizio che hai dato tu su Leao è stato netto, come se avessi visto giocare il ragazzo da anni e anni, quando poi si è visto che non è così.
> Anche tutti questi giudizi su Pioli: calma. Lasciamolo lavorare, e se si meriterà le critiche gliele faremo a tempo debito, ma lui è l'ultimo colpevole di tutta questa situazione.



Ma il milan non lo si dovrebbe anche meritare???
Non dovrebbe esser un punto di arrivo ???
Perchè ci dimentichiamo di questo ?
Giocare nel milan non dovrebbe esser la normalità e nemmeno allenarlo.
Perchè pioli e non ranieri?? Perchè salta l'opzione A e si passa a quella M,N,O????


----------



## Molenko (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il milan non lo si dovrebbe anche meritare???
> Non dovrebbe esser un punto di arrivo ???
> Perchè ci dimentichiamo di questo ?
> Giocare nel milan non dovrebbe esser la normalità e nemmeno allenarlo.
> Perchè pioli e non ranieri?? Perchè salta l'opzione A e si passa a quella M,N,O????



Non siamo più quel Milan, non a caso sulla nostra panchina fino a ieri sedeva Giampaolo, e non Guardiola o Klopp.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non siamo più quel Milan, non a caso sulla nostra panchina fino a ieri sedeva Giampaolo, e non Guardiola o Klopp.



Ranieri ha esperienza da vendere . Perchè non ranieri??
Se non mi danno una spiegazione plausibile mai avranno il mio appoggio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe anche una posizione in meno del terzo posto con la Lazio



Zosimo però bisogna ammettere che quel campionato era un caso particolare. La Roma stessa arrivò seconda con 70 punti e le altre competitor stentavano per usare un eufemismo.
Comunque massimo supporto al nuovo tecnico nonostante il clima di sfiducia


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non siamo più quel Milan, non a caso sulla nostra panchina fino a ieri sedeva Giampaolo, e non Guardiola o Klopp.



Tra guardiola e pioli manca la fascia di mezzo. Quella che da anni facciamo finta non esista.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Molenko (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra guardiola e pioli manca la fascia di mezzo. Quella che da anni facciamo finta non esista.


Vero. Anzi di fasce tra Guardiola e Pioli ce ne sono anche più di una, però questo abbiamo e questo tifiamo, o perlomeno io non riesco proprio a tifare contro, non l'ho mai fatto. Spero solo che il buon Stefano mi riporti a tifare e a emozionarmi per questa maglia, ecco con Giampaolo ero arrivato quasi all'indifferenza, a non sentire minimamente le partite che stavo guardando, cosa che mi era successa soltanto nel periodo con Brocchi.
E non reputo il neo mister più impreparato del 'maestro' che lo ha preceduto, il livello probabilmente è quello, ma con questo materiale per me Pioli è in grado di fare meglio, e non capisco neanche la differenza di trattamento che c'è stata per i due da noi tifosi, visto che Giampaolo è stato preso a bocce ferme con decine di allenatori liberi.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ranieri ha esperienza da vendere . Perchè non ranieri??
> Se non mi danno una spiegazione plausibile mai avranno il mio appoggio.



Ma perchè Ranieri per te è meglio di Pioli? probabilmente Ranieri motivatissimo al culmine della carriera è superiore a poli, ma adesso è unico che il massimo raggiungibile (vincere la Premier con i Lecester) lo ha già fatto, è un prepensionando. Non dico sia scarso, ma rispetto a Pioli ha pro e contro. Scegliere Pioli invece di Ranieri adesso (penso che fosse comunque la prima alternativa) ci sta.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Ranieri per te è meglio di Pioli? probabilmente Ranieri motivatissimo al culmine della carriera è superiore a poli, ma adesso è unico che il massimo raggiungibile (vincere la Premier con i Lecester) lo ha già fatto, è un prepensionando. Non dico sia scarso, ma rispetto a Pioli ha pro e contro. Scegliere Pioli invece di Ranieri adesso (penso che fosse comunque la prima alternativa) ci sta.



Ma assolutamente.
Ranieri ha gestito campioni ,allenato grandi squadre e ha anche vinto.
Pioli all'inter è stato cacciato dopo nemmeno un anno e alla fiorentina .... lasciamo stare va.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Vero. Anzi di fasce tra Guardiola e Pioli ce ne sono anche più di una, però questo abbiamo e questo tifiamo, o perlomeno io non riesco proprio a tifare contro, non l'ho mai fatto. Spero solo che il buon Stefano mi riporti a tifare e a emozionarmi per questa maglia, ecco con Giampaolo ero arrivato quasi all'indifferenza, a non sentire minimamente le partite che stavo guardando, cosa che mi era successa soltanto nel periodo con Brocchi.
> E non reputo il neo mister più impreparato del 'maestro' che lo ha preceduto, il livello probabilmente è quello, ma con questo materiale per me Pioli è in grado di fare meglio, e non capisco neanche la differenza di trattamento che c'è stata per i due da noi tifosi, visto che Giampaolo è stato preso a bocce ferme con decine di allenatori liberi.



I tempi sono la vera discriminante : su giampaolo può reggere e non reggere la scusante del gioco o del progetto tecnico.
Pioli invece che ruolo avrebbe esattamente?
Da caronte della situazione??
Siamo passati dal maestro di gioco al maestro della gestione.
Ma la dirigenza si può sapere cosa pensa di questa rosa? No, perchè alla fine il problema è questo.
La dirigenza che colpe da a giampaolo ? Che non è riuscito a far giocare suso trequartista di un 4-3-1-2?
E il nuovo mister quindi ora riparte da suso ???
A me pare che si cambi tutto per non cambiare nulla perchè scaricando le colpe del mister ci si lavi la coscienza e si scarichino le colpe.
Non è che spalletti magari avrebbe messo i puntini sulle i e magari a gennaio avrebbe chiesto un rafinha ???


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra guardiola e pioli manca la fascia di mezzo. Quella che da anni facciamo finta non esista.



Ad oggi (Ottobre 2019) della fascia di mezzo per me ci sono disponibili Spalletti, Garcia e Wenger.
Spalletti si è provato a prenderlo ma non ha accettato.

A Garcia e Wenger si è preferito puntare su un italiano. 
A giugno i discorsi possono essere differenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi (Ottobre 2019) della fascia di mezzo per me ci sono disponibili Spalletti, Garcia e Wenger.
> Spalletti si è provato a prenderlo ma non ha accettato.
> 
> A Garcia e Wenger si è preferito puntare su un italiano.
> A giugno i discorsi possono essere differenti.



Mettere nella stessa frase ranieri e pioli è offensivo.


----------



## GP7 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



L'ho seguita abbastanza, anche se mi ero ripromesso di non farlo. Ma volevo vedere e sentire Boban e Maldini.

Alla fine una cosa mi è piaciuta di Pioli (a cui auguro il meglio possibile ovviamente), ed è stata la prontezza e la secchezza con la quale ha risposto alla domanda su quale fosse il suo slogan. Vincere. A prescindere dal come.

Sono parole, ma qualcuno forse si è ricordato per cosa si scende in campo, specie se ti chiami Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I tempi sono la vera discriminante : su giampaolo può reggere e non reggere la scusante del gioco o del progetto tecnico.
> Pioli invece che ruolo avrebbe esattamente?
> Da caronte della situazione??
> Siamo passati dal maestro di gioco al maestro della gestione.
> ...



Ti posso rispondere in base a quanto percepito in conferenza stampa:

Puntano sui nuovi acquisti e imputano a Giampaolo di non aver puntato su di loro.
Vogliono una squadra che corra (Boban sottolinea che è stata una delle principali discriminanti sui nuovi acquisti), Giampaolo giocava statico.

In questa ottica penso che il Mister riparta dai nuovi e da chi ha gamba.


----------



## Molenko (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I tempi sono la vera discriminante : su giampaolo può reggere e non reggere la scusante del gioco o del progetto tecnico.
> Pioli invece che ruolo avrebbe esattamente?
> Da caronte della situazione??
> Siamo passati dal maestro di gioco al maestro della gestione.
> ...



Lo vedremo, di certo i concetti espressi oggi c’entrano poco con Suso, intensità, attacco dell’area e recupero palla non sono nelle sue corde. 
Poi, io non sono contro Suso a prescindere, è un mezzo giocatore che non giocherebbe neanche nella Fiorentina, ma non è certamente peggio di tanti cessi che ci sono in squadra, Calhanoglu, Musacchio, Biglia e co. È gente da far fuori ben prima di Suso.


----------



## Manue (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti posso rispondere in base a quanto percepito in conferenza stampa:
> 
> Puntano sui nuovi acquisti e imputano a Giampaolo di non aver puntato su di loro.
> Vogliono una squadra che corra (Boban sottolinea che è stata una delle principali discriminanti sui nuovi acquisti), Giampaolo giocava statico.
> ...



Sì, 
proprio così.

E' chiaro che vogliono più dinamismo in campo, 
e non le pappe molli come Suso e Chalanoglu...

vediamo però se davvero Suso verrà messo fuori ed utilizzato centellinato


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti posso rispondere in base a quanto percepito in conferenza stampa:
> 
> Puntano sui nuovi acquisti e imputano a Giampaolo di non aver puntato su di loro.
> Vogliono una squadra che corra (Boban sottolinea che è stata una delle principali discriminanti sui nuovi acquisti), Giampaolo giocava statico.
> ...



Se boban ha detto queste cose è un incompetente quindi presumo o si sia espresso male o hai inteso male tu, senza offesa.
A calcio si corre ma lo si fa in ottica palla, del resto non è atletica o corsa campestre.
Il fallimento tecnico del milan è dovuto e causato dai due mesi persi appresso a suso.
Il passaggio forzato dal 4-3-1-2 al 4-3-3 ha fatto perdere equilibrio nelle due fasi e qualità delle giocate.
Il milan non corre perchè non ha i tempi del pressing e perchè ha allestito il salottino per suso.
Leva suso e qualcun altro e punta su una squadra tosta e fisica e vedrai come cambia la musica.
Vogliamo dare una possibilità al mister ? Ok facciamolo, ma se alla prima si presenta col 4-3-3 con suso e calha a cosa ci attacchiamo?
Giampaolo sarà anche talebano ma se non gli hanno preso quei due - tre giocatori che servivano non è colpa sua.
Con musacchio, kessie, suso , calha il 4-3-1-2 non è attuabile.
Tutto il resto è noia.
Io però vedo e sento la stessa storia : suso fortissimo, suso campione e bla bla bla.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Lo vedremo, di certo i concetti espressi oggi c’entrano poco con Suso, intensità, attacco dell’area e recupero palla non sono nelle sue corde.
> Poi, io non sono contro Suso a prescindere, è un mezzo giocatore che non giocherebbe neanche nella Fiorentina, ma non è certamente peggio di tanti cessi che ci sono in squadra, Calhanoglu, Musacchio, Biglia e co. È gente da far fuori ben prima di Suso.



A calcio c'è la fase di possesso e quella di non possesso : suso gioca bene la fase di possesso se ha palla nei piedi e in quella zona di campo.
Tutte le altre situazioni non le gioca.
Giorni fa ero con un mio grande ex allenatore e guardavo il milan , a un certo punto mi fa : suso è come una bella ragazza tutta truccata che quando esce ruba lo sguardo a tutti. Ma poi la notte senza trucco solo il marito la vede.
Ecco, mai paragone fu più azzeccato : da noi si vede solo da un punto di vista, il nostro.
Gli altri ci ridono e deridono su suso.
Noi ovviamente suso lo vediamo di giorno, gli altri lo vedono di notte. Senza il trucco.
Suso non è un problema, suso ti condiziona tutto : catena di gioco, due fasi , tempi del pressing, transizioni offensive.


----------



## James45 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se boban ha detto queste cose è un incompetente quindi presumo o si sia espresso male o hai inteso male tu, senza offesa.
> A calcio si corre ma lo si fa in ottica palla, del resto non è atletica o corsa campestre.
> Il fallimento tecnico del milan è dovuto e causato dai due mesi persi appresso a suso.
> Il passaggio forzato dal 4-3-1-2 al 4-3-3 ha fatto perdere equilibrio nelle due fasi e qualità delle giocate.
> ...



Scusa, io non ho seguito in diretta la c.s. ma ho letto "solo" quanto riportato qui.
E leggo quanto detto a proposito di Suso da Pioli: "Suso? E' un giocatore di qualità che bisogna mettere in condizione di affrontare l'uno contro uno."
In pratica una dichiarazione basica e neutra.

Non leggo nulla di quanto da te riportato (un po' polemicamente).
Poi, se invece Pioli ha detto effettivamente che "Suso è fortissimo ed è un campione", allora ti do una mano a preparare la pira.


----------



## sette (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazidis*:"Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma.".



Noooo dai, quindi non era solo un problema del tombino cinese che non ha sputato fuori gli ultimi 10 milioni?
Scaroni oggi non c'era perché sarebbe morto di vergogna a queste parole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente.
> Ranieri ha gestito campioni ,allenato grandi squadre e ha anche vinto.
> Pioli all'inter è stato cacciato dopo nemmeno un anno e alla fiorentina .... lasciamo stare va.



Ranieri è riuscito a farsi cacciare da Leicester dove era come Maradona a Napoli dopo aver fatto 21 punti in 25 partite (con la squadra campione d'Inghilterra), il suo successore ha fatto 23 punti in 13 partite. Come Pioli, Ranieri è subentrato ed è stato esonerato dal Fulham. A nantes (tipo Fiorentina), è arrivato nono. All'inter, come Pioli, è subentrato e poi esonerato, facendo 40 punti in 26 partite (media 1,53), Pioli 39 in 23 (media 1,7) Negli ultimi 13 anni è stato esonerato 6 volte, esattamente come Pioli.

Vuol dire che Ranieri è un brocco? No, vuol dire che è un allenatore della stessa fascia di Pioli, non per niente, al di là del tappo messo alla sua Roma l'anno scorso, le sue recenti esperienze sono: Leicester, Nantes e Fulham. Quelle di Pioli Lazio, Inter, Fiorentina.

Il livello è simile, la percezione no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non si deve presentare un attestato, ovviamente, e ogni appassionato ha diritto alla sua opinione, ma bisognerebbe anche iniziare a parlare solo di quello che si conosce bene, specialmente se lo si fa in certi termini.
> Per esempio il giudizio che hai dato tu su Leao è stato netto, come se avessi visto giocare il ragazzo da anni e anni, quando poi si è visto che non è così.
> Anche tutti questi giudizi su Pioli: calma. Lasciamolo lavorare, e se si meriterà le critiche gliele faremo a tempo debito, ma lui è l'ultimo colpevole di tutta questa situazione.



Il mio giudizio su Leao è dettato dall'essermi guardato tutti i video reperibili su You tube, del resto ha 19 anni, non ha una carriera di cui discutere..

è ben inteso che ogni mia affermazione è un parere PERSONALE, ma nel linguaggio web non c'ho voglia di scrivere ogni volta "per me" "secondo me" "a mio parere" "a mio modo di vedere" etc..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ranieri è riuscito a farsi cacciare da Leicester dove era come Maradona a Napoli dopo aver fatto 21 punti in 25 partite (con la squadra campione d'Inghilterra), il suo successore ha fatto 23 punti in 13 partite. Come Pioli, Ranieri è subentrato ed è stato esonerato dal Fulham. A nantes (tipo Fiorentina), è arrivato nono. All'inter, come Pioli, è subentrato e poi esonerato, facendo 40 punti in 26 partite (media 1,53), Pioli 39 in 23 (media 1,7) Negli ultimi 13 anni è stato esonerato 6 volte, esattamente come Pioli.
> 
> Vuol dire che Ranieri è un brocco? No, vuol dire che è un allenatore della stessa fascia di Pioli, non per niente, al di là del tappo messo alla sua Roma l'anno scorso, le sue recenti esperienze sono: Leicester, Nantes e Fulham. Quelle di Pioli Lazio, Inter, Fiorentina.
> 
> Il livello è simile, la percezione no.



Ma assolutamente no!!!
Pioli ha allenato l'inter e non ha finito l'anno perchè esonerato, ha allenato due anni la fiorentina dove è durato fin quando è durata la fase mistica e poi ha dato le dimissioni.
Come fai a paragonarlo a uno che ha allenato la roma, la juve e ha vinto in inghilterra???
Mi spiace ma credo tu stia facendo un paragone che non regge come dimensione e capacità.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Scusa, io non ho seguito in diretta la c.s. ma ho letto "solo" quanto riportato qui.
> E leggo quanto detto a proposito di Suso da Pioli: *"Suso? E' un giocatore di qualità che bisogna mettere in condizione di affrontare l'uno contro uno."*
> In pratica una dichiarazione basica e neutra.
> 
> ...



Basta e avanza questo.
Comunque per ora sono solo processi alle intenzioni.
Vedremo a cosa lavorerà sul campo e che formazione schiererà.
Da li capiremo molto o tutto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se boban ha detto queste cose è un incompetente quindi presumo o si sia espresso male o hai inteso male tu, senza offesa.
> A calcio si corre ma lo si fa in ottica palla, del resto non è atletica o corsa campestre.
> Il fallimento tecnico del milan è dovuto e causato dai due mesi persi appresso a suso.
> Il passaggio forzato dal 4-3-1-2 al 4-3-3 ha fatto perdere equilibrio nelle due fasi e qualità delle giocate.
> ...



Non so se hai seguito la conferenza stampa, immagino di no. Il concetto espresso da più è. questa squadra era carente di gente di gamba in grado di dare intesità e velocità, noi l'abbiamo presa, ma Giampaolo l'ha tenuta fuori per continuare a schierare i vecchi (che gamba ne hanno poca) puntando su un gioco statico e di possesso. Noi non eravamo d'accordo, ma abbiamo rispettato l'autonomia del tecnico finchè abbiamo potuto. 

Se poi questo si tradurrà o meno in Suso in campo o un suo uso tattico vedremo.

Ma non si può certo dire che oggi sia emersa la posizione "puntiamo sui Suso"


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ranieri è riuscito a farsi cacciare da Leicester dove era come Maradona a Napoli dopo aver fatto 21 punti in 25 partite (con la squadra campione d'Inghilterra), il suo successore ha fatto 23 punti in 13 partite. Come Pioli, Ranieri è subentrato ed è stato esonerato dal Fulham. A nantes (tipo Fiorentina), è arrivato nono. All'inter, come Pioli, è subentrato e poi esonerato, facendo 40 punti in 26 partite (media 1,53), Pioli 39 in 23 (media 1,7) Negli ultimi 13 anni è stato esonerato 6 volte, esattamente come Pioli.
> 
> Vuol dire che Ranieri è un brocco? No, vuol dire che è un allenatore della stessa fascia di Pioli, non per niente, al di là del tappo messo alla sua Roma l'anno scorso, le sue recenti esperienze sono: Leicester, Nantes e Fulham. Quelle di Pioli Lazio, Inter, Fiorentina.
> 
> Il livello è simile, la percezione no.



Si ma Pioli è nel fiore della carriera, Ranieri è alla fine..è come giudicare Trappattoni allenatore dalle sue esperienze al Benfica, Stoccarda e Salisburgo

Ranieri lo sappiamo tutti che ha pagato in passato il suo non essere un volto "spendibile"..alla Fiorentina fece benissimo ma in Italia non trovava lavoro..emigrò in spagna dove fece bene..poi in premier al Chelsea con cui arrivò alla fine ad un secondo posto e semifinale di CL, un soffio dalla finale..poi silurato sul più bello per il volto nuovo e vincente di MOu..

A Parma ha salvato una situazione disperata
3° posto (pari punti con noi) con la Juve neopromossa
Ha preso la Roma in corsa perdendo il campionato all'ultima giornata contro l'inter del triplete
In francia in 2 anni ha preso il Monaco dalla serie B e portato al secondo posto in Ligue 1
In Inghilterra fatto il miracolo leicester (li doveva mollare, era scontato che l'anno dopo avrebbero risentito del troppo giubilo)

Io credo la sua carriera dica che qualcosa in più di un Pioli ha rappresentato..per me eh..


----------



## Molenko (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A calcio c'è la fase di possesso e quella di non possesso : suso gioca bene la fase di possesso se ha palla nei piedi e in quella zona di campo.
> Tutte le altre situazioni non le gioca.
> Giorni fa ero con un mio grande ex allenatore e guardavo il milan , a un certo punto mi fa : suso è come una bella ragazza tutta truccata che quando esce ruba lo sguardo a tutti. Ma poi la notte senza trucco solo il marito la vede.
> Ecco, mai paragone fu più azzeccato : da noi si vede solo da un punto di vista, il nostro.
> ...



È vero, infatti ripeto Suso non deve essere di certo uno dei giocatori su cui puntare, ma un’alternativa tattica, da inserire per esempio a partita in corso, quando si cerca il gol a tutti i costi e servono palloni in area, gente capace di gestire la sfera sotto pressione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non so se hai seguito la conferenza stampa, immagino di no. Il concetto espresso da più è. questa squadra era carente di gente di gamba in grado di dare intesità e velocità, noi l'abbiamo presa, ma Giampaolo l'ha tenuta fuori per continuare a schierare i vecchi (che gamba ne hanno poca) puntando su un gioco statico e di possesso. Noi non eravamo d'accordo, ma abbiamo rispettato l'autonomia del tecnico finchè abbiamo potuto.
> 
> Se poi questo si tradurrà o meno in Suso in campo o un suo uso tattico vedremo.
> 
> Ma non si può certo dire che oggi sia emersa la posizione "puntiamo sui Suso"



Infatti su questo mi sono sentito sollevato, se non altro i motivi della cacciata di GP mi trovano d'accordo..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non so se hai seguito la conferenza stampa, immagino di no. Il concetto espresso da più è. questa squadra era carente di gente di gamba in grado di dare intesità e velocità, noi l'abbiamo presa, ma Giampaolo l'ha tenuta fuori per continuare a schierare i vecchi (che gamba ne hanno poca) puntando su un gioco statico e di possesso. Noi non eravamo d'accordo, ma abbiamo rispettato l'autonomia del tecnico finchè abbiamo potuto.
> 
> Se poi questo si tradurrà o meno in Suso in campo o un suo uso tattico vedremo.
> 
> Ma non si può certo dire che oggi sia emersa la posizione "puntiamo sui Suso"



Ho letto solo le dichiarazioni qua sul forum ma non ho ascoltato la conferenza.
Al mio paese dire 'questa squadra era carente di gente di gamba in grado di dare intesità e velocità, noi l'abbiamo presa, ma Giampaolo l'ha tenuta fuori per continuare a schierare i vecchi (che gamba ne hanno poca) puntando su un gioco statico e di possesso' equivale a dire che loro la squadra l'hanno costruita bene ma era il mister era IL problema.
Ora , siccome al mercato in estate non ho dato nemmeno una sufficienza resto della mia idea e cioè che il mister abbia fatto male ma la dirigenza non abbia fatto di meglio.
Ad ogni modo vedremo cosa verrà proposto sul campo.
Con spalletti qualche speranza l'avrei avuta di cambio di rotta, con pioli le mie speranze sono nulle.
Il milan ha fallito quando ha mollato il 4-3-1-2 di suso per passare al 4-3-3 di suso.
Questo è sabotaggio tecnico di una stagione.
Curioso di conoscere la posizione delle società a riguardo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> È vero, infatti ripeto Suso non deve essere di certo uno dei giocatori su cui puntare, ma un’alternativa tattica, da inserire per esempio a partita in corso, quando si cerca il gol a tutti i costi e servono palloni in area, gente capace di gestire la sfera sotto pressione.



Allora aspettiamo milan-lecce e poi vediamo.
Il milan di giampaolo ha smesso di esistere dopo 45' di udinese - milan con il 4-3-1-2 di suso che si tramuta in 4-3-3-con suso.
Boban non è fesso, servivano due mesi due per capire come sarebbe andata a finire con suso trequartista???
Lui che era trequartista poi. Ma dai.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Provo a fare un gioco.
Torniamo a fine stagione scorsa, tanti dicevano che Gattuso è un incapace e con un allenatore normale avremmo centrato l'obiettivo.
Il mercato in linea di massima ci ha tolto Bakayoko e Cutrone ma ci ha dato Bennacer, Leao ed Hernandez.
Nel complesso dovremmo essere migliorati anche se non di tanto.

Ora vediamo se con Pioli, allenatore normale, con meno idee "particolari" rispetto a Giampaolo, riesce a fare qualcosa in più di Gattuso.
Se poi facessimo 70 punti ma non bastasse per la Champions, sicuramente la valutazione di Pioli sarebbe lo stesso positiva.

Con Spalletti sarei stato più tranquillo, ma lasciamo a Pioli il beneficio del dubbio, non abbiamo molto da perdere. Arrivare 5° o 10° cambia poco.
Le parole dette in conferenza mi sono piaciute, spero non diventi uno dei tanti milanisti più bravi a parlare che a fare.

Personalmente spero che mi possa tornare la voglia di guardare le partite.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Nessuno si deve scusare, ma semplicemente ammettere di essersi sbagliati perchè Giampaolo in 111 giorni ha fatto solo danni.
> Pioli è un allenatore normale e magari nella sua mediocre normalità farà meglio del suo predecessore



fare meglio diciamo che non ci vorrebbe tantissimo... ma questi sono belli convinti proprio di arrivare quarti.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lo Slogan di Pioli lo invocavo stamattina: Vincere! 
ecco voglio vedere come lo metterà in pratica..pretendo che con squadre alla portata vinca


----------



## uolfetto (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti posso rispondere in base a quanto percepito in conferenza stampa:
> 
> Puntano sui nuovi acquisti e imputano a Giampaolo di non aver puntato su di loro.
> Vogliono una squadra che corra (Boban sottolinea che è stata una delle principali discriminanti sui nuovi acquisti), Giampaolo giocava statico.
> ...



però perdonami "vogliono una squadra che corra, giampaolo giocava statico". ma in estate pioli era libero. per i dirigenti è come appendersi un cartello in fronte con scritto "sono un defici3nte totale", io non mi fido più nemmeno per mezza decisione presa da questi, manco sul giardiniere a cui affidare il prato dei campi.


----------



## Zenos (9 Ottobre 2019)

"I tifosi?non contano nulla."


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> a sparare caxxate su un pseudofallimento da cui ci ha salvato
> ma vfc



sto idiota in un anno neanche ha imparato la lingua.

ma cos'ha nel cervello, le scimmie urlatrici?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no!!!
> Pioli ha allenato l'inter e non ha finito l'anno perchè esonerato, ha allenato due anni la fiorentina dove è durato fin quando è durata la fase mistica e poi ha dato le dimissioni.
> Come fai a paragonarlo a uno che ha allenato la roma, la juve e ha vinto in inghilterra???
> Mi spiace ma credo tu stia facendo un paragone che non regge come dimensione e capacità.



Vediamo un pò:

All'inter entrambi sono subentrati e poi esonerati.
Uno ha fatto 26 partite e l'altro 23. Ranieri ha fatto 1 punto in più giocando 3 partite in più... se non è essere uguali questo... sembra fatto apposta.

Poi tu mi fai paragoni con il Ranieri 50enne, allora ti potrei prendere Capello, Ranieri di Cagliari o della Juve (3° ed esonerato comunque...) sono di un'era geologica fa.

Se guardiamo alla carriera recente (ricordo che Ranieri va per i 70) le squadre che puntano su Ranieri, sono dello stesso livello (un pò più deboli) di quelle che puntano Pioli.

Sono pazzi PSG e Lione a lasciare Ranieri al Nantes, oppure il Ranieri attuale vale il Nantes?
Sono pazze Manchester UTD e Chelsea a lasciare Ranieri al Fulham oppure il livello attuale di Ranieri è il Fulham?
Perchè la Roma invece di confermare Ranieri ha battuto mezzo mondo (compreso Giampaolo) per finire a Fonseca?

Perchè invece squadre di medio-alta classifica italiana (Lazio, Inter, Fiorentina e Milan) puntano Pioli? tutte fuori?

Vuol dire che Ranieri è da buttare? Vuol dire che Pioli è il massimo dei sotto-top?

No! sono due buoni allenatori, nessuno dei due di livello top, al momento attuale della carriera (in passato meglio Ranieri) dello stesso livello.

Preferisci Ranieri? Ci sta. Dici che al momento è di un altro livello rispetto a Pioli? Per me è oggettivamente errato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma Pioli è nel fiore della carriera, Ranieri è alla fine..è come giudicare Trappattoni allenatore dalle sue esperienze al Benfica, Stoccarda e Salisburgo
> 
> Ranieri lo sappiamo tutti che ha pagato in passato il suo non essere un volto "spendibile"..alla Fiorentina fece benissimo ma in Italia non trovava lavoro..emigrò in spagna dove fece bene..poi in premier al Chelsea con cui arrivò alla fine ad un secondo posto e semifinale di CL, un soffio dalla finale..poi silurato sul più bello per il volto nuovo e vincente di MOu..
> 
> ...



Concordo che la carriera di Ranieri è molto superiore a quella di Pioli, ma anche quella di capello e Trapattoni. 
Ma se dovessi scegliere tra Pioli e Trapattoni al momento sceglierei Pioli.

Al culmine della carriera Ranieri più forte, al momento attuale, no.
Ranieri più accettabile dalla tifoseria? Concordo, ma poi la difefrenza la faranno i risultati e su questo non ci sarà controprova, possiamo solo sperare per il meglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Conferenza patetica.

Sul piano dei contenuti c'era da immaginarselo, alla fine che potevano dire... ma pure i toni mi sono parsi dimessi e funerei.

Il punto più basso quando Pioli ha detto: il mio motto è vincere. Manco parlassimo di Mourinho o Guardiola... avrà vinto si è no un torneo di briscola.

Per il resto a me è parso chiaro che sia stato Boban il responsabile di tutto, dalle sue parole si è capito che lui non avesse nessuna intenzione di proseguire con Giampaolo. Comunque nessuno convinto di Pioli, evidente. Della serie, l'importante è togliersi di mezzo Giampaolo poi chi viene viene al suo posto. C'era Pioli e abbiamo preso lui. Io ho avuto questa impressione.

Unica cosa che mi è parsa interessante quando Gazidis ha detto che da oggi sarà più presente e coinvolto per spiegarci che modello ha in mente la proprietà e che piani ci sarebbero. Bah, sono curioso proprio di vedere. Aspettative basse ovviamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> però perdonami "vogliono una squadra che corra, giampaolo giocava statico". ma in estate pioli era libero. per i dirigenti è come appendersi un cartello in fronte con scritto "sono un defici3nte totale", io non mi fido più nemmeno per mezza decisione presa da questi, manco sul giardiniere a cui affidare il prato dei campi.



Condivisibile. Però , oggettivamente, più che provare a rimediare agli errori uno non può fare e licenziare ognuno che commette un errore perchè anche quello prima di lui li aveva commessi non porta da nessuna parte.
Certo, fiducia che sia la decisione giusta.... no. Speranza.... si.
Io tifo che abbiano scelto giusto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, qua sembra che si sia passati da Ancelotti a Nedo Sonetti.
> Giampaolo in 4 mesi non ci ha capito una mazza, lo scempio Suso-trequartista è opera sua, la difesa altissima oltre ogni logica, la punta alla Toni sono scelte figlie del suo fanatismo tattico. Chi lo voleva (parlo dei tifosi) dovrebbe avere l'umilità di scrivere che si era sbagliato, che non era da Milan.
> Pioli è un mediocre della stessa pasta, non ci farà probabilmente svoltare, ma ci consentirà forse di tornare ad esprimere un gioco più consono alle caratteristiche del gruppo, magari lanciando definitivamente giovani come Leao o Bennacer.



il problema non è chi è il più scarso, è la società.
come ragiona, come si pone... come non spende...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Basta e avanza questo.
> Comunque per ora sono solo processi alle intenzioni.
> Vedremo a cosa lavorerà sul campo e che formazione schiererà.
> Da li capiremo molto o tutto.



Bisogna vedere anche se quelli che adesso sono in nazionale riescono a "fidelizzarsi" in 2 giorni...

chi è rimasto a Milanello?


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vediamo un pò:
> 
> All'inter entrambi sono subentrati e poi esonerati.
> Uno ha fatto 26 partite e l'altro 23. Ranieri ha fatto 1 punto in più giocando 3 partite in più... se non è essere uguali questo... sembra fatto apposta.
> ...



Concordo nella sostanza. Sono due allenatori dello stesso livello tutto sommato.

Tuttavia preferisco Ranieri tra i due.
Sul piano tattico e del gioco sono entrambi mediocri, basano tanto sull'organizzazione difensiva e le ripartenze, portano pochi giocatori in attacco, prediligono giocatori atletici e di gamba a quelli tecnici.

Però Ranieri è ben diverso nei modi. E' sempre stato bravo e lo è tutt'ora nella gestione degli uomini, ha uno spirito diverso, lo vedevo bene per rianimare almeno sul piano di motivazione un gruppo depresso come il nostro. 
Pioli invece è funereo, lo vedrete di fronte alle sconfitte è un dramma. L'anno scorso a Firenze è stato emblematico, quando la squadra ha imboccato la parabola discendente è andato giù a picco prima dei giocatori stessi. In un ambiente come il nostro lo vedremo vai...

Per me a Gennaio ne cercheremo un altro e non escludo sarà proprio Ranieri, ti dirò.


----------



## James45 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Concordo nella sostanza. Sono due allenatori dello stesso livello tutto sommato.
> 
> Per me a Gennaio ne cercheremo un altro e non escludo sarà proprio Ranieri, ti dirò.



E per marzo chi prendiamo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Ranieri per te è meglio di Pioli? probabilmente Ranieri motivatissimo al culmine della carriera è superiore a poli, ma adesso è unico che il massimo raggiungibile (vincere la Premier con i Lecester) lo ha già fatto, è un prepensionando. Non dico sia scarso, ma rispetto a Pioli ha pro e contro. Scegliere Pioli invece di Ranieri adesso (penso che fosse comunque la prima alternativa) ci sta.



perchè? guarda i CV dei 2 e poi lo scopri...

pioli solo esoneri. mahhhhh

di certo peggio di giampi sarà dura. basta metter su 11 abili.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Conferenza patetica.
> 
> Sul piano dei contenuti c'era da immaginarselo, alla fine che potevano dire... ma pure i toni mi sono parsi dimessi e funerei.
> 
> ...



Sei proprio negativo (e ti capisco). Quando il giornalista dell'Equipe gli ha chiesto dell'interessamento a Garcia e un altro che non ricordo, Boban ha detto che hanno ragionato su tutta la lista dei tecnici liberi, ma hanno considerato solo quelli italiani (perchè essendo subentranti non potevano avere lunghi tempi di apprendimento) e che seguono con costanza il calcio italiano. Tra questi laloro scelta è stata con decisione Pioli (ha glissato più volte su Spalletti a dire il vero)..

Dire che non si sono dimostrati convinti di Pioli non è proprio giusto, dire che lo siano veramente è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## James45 (9 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè? guarda i CV dei 2 e poi lo scopri...
> 
> pioli solo esoneri. mahhhhh
> 
> di certo peggio di giampi sarà dura. basta metter su 11 abili.



...e arruolati.
Per me basta che non vada in confusione: Giampaolo mi ha ricordato l'ultimo Inzaghi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè? guarda i CV dei 2 e poi lo scopri...
> 
> pioli solo esoneri. mahhhhh
> 
> di certo peggio di giampi sarà dura. basta metter su 11 abili.



Negli ultimi 13 anni entrambi hanno avuto esattamente 5 esoneri e hanno presentato le dimissioni un altro.
Poi se parliamo degli anni 90, ok, ma se parliamo degli ultimi anni entrambi alti e bassi in base al materiale a disposizione. Il livello di squadre che ultimamente contattava Ranieri era inferiore a quello che contattava Pioli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> È vero, infatti ripeto Suso non deve essere di certo uno dei giocatori su cui puntare, ma un’alternativa tattica, da inserire per esempio a partita in corso, quando si cerca il gol a tutti i costi e servono palloni in area, gente capace di gestire la sfera sotto pressione.



Infatti la frase "deve esser messo in condizione di puntare l'uomo" la leggo in questo modo. Può essere utile contro una squadra chiusa nella sua area, magari proprio la prox contro il Lecce, non in partite dove bisogna fare bene le due fasi e attaccare gli spazi. Deve giocare Rebic al suo posto, il suo mancato utilizzo è uno dei motivi del siluramento di GP e della scelta di Pioli da parte di Zvone che immagino si sia assicurato che il croato verrà utilizzato.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sei proprio negativo (e ti capisco). Quando il giornalista dell'Equipe gli ha chiesto dell'interessamento a Garcia e un altro che non ricordo, Boban ha detto che hanno ragionato su tutta la lista dei tecnici liberi, ma hanno considerato solo quelli italiani (perchè essendo subentranti non potevano avere lunghi tempi di apprendimento) e che seguono con costanza il calcio italiano. Tra questi laloro scelta è stata con decisione Pioli (ha glissato più volte su Spalletti a dire il vero)..
> 
> Dire che non si sono dimostrati convinti di Pioli non è proprio giusto, dire che lo siano veramente è un altro paio di maniche.



A me è parso convinto solo Boban.

Che abbiano analizzato tutti i profili mi pare normale, che alla fine abbiano scelto Pioli dicendo Wow lui è quello giusto non credo.

La presentazione di Giampaolo per dire mi erano parsi tutti molto convinti, soprattutto Maldini, parlando di idea di gioco, di organizzazione tattica, di volere un Milan diverso, offensivo, che gestisse la partita, che giocasse prima di tutto bene. Insomma mi erano parsi convinti della scelta.

Oggi invece l'unica cosa che hanno fatto capire è che con Giampaolo non si poteva andare avanti e che hanno deciso per il cambiamento perchè siamo solo alla settima e c'è ancora tempo per risalire in classifica (oddio, quando hanno parlato di recuperare sul quarto posto mi sono messo a ridere). Soprattutto Boban mi ha dato questa impressione, è stato molto incisivo nello spiegare perchè hanno voluto cambiare, ma nessuno ha accennato minimamente a quello che si aspettano di Pioli sul piano del gioco, e non è un caso.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere anche se quelli che adesso sono in nazionale riescono a "fidelizzarsi" in 2 giorni...
> 
> chi è rimasto a Milanello?



Sono via: Bennacer, Romagnoli, Donnarumma, Leao, Kessié, Krunic, Piatek, Rebic, Rodriguez, Calha e Paquetà.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Infatti la frase "deve esser messo in condizione di puntare l'uomo" la leggo in questo modo.


Io spero che lo vogliano mandare a giocare a paintball.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 13 anni entrambi hanno avuto esattamente 5 esoneri e hanno presentato le dimissioni un altro.
> Poi se parliamo degli anni 90, ok, ma se parliamo degli ultimi anni entrambi alti e bassi in base al materiale a disposizione. Il livello di squadre che ultimamente contattava Ranieri era inferiore a quello che contattava Pioli.



Alti e bassi esageri... Ranieri ha vinto una Premier col Leicester, forse la più grande impresa della storia del calcio inglese. Sul concetto generale sono d'accordo, sono allenatori di secondo piano ma per ragioni diverse. Ranieri è un grande allenatore, che in un modo o nell'altro resta nella storia del calcio, però in fase discendente. Pioli è un allenatore mediocre che ha collezionato solo esperienze di medio livello.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io spero che lo vogliano mandare a giocare a paintball.



Suso sarà titolare inamovibile anche con Pioli, lo vedrete.


----------



## Shmuk (9 Ottobre 2019)

Gente veramente intelligente e con un certo qual senso del decoro avrebbe evitato di fare "presentazioni" proprio. Comunicato del nuovo allenatore e via. Volevi spiegare il perché del calcio a Giampy? Succinta intervista su qualche giornale tra qualche giorno. Fin.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Suso sarà titolare inamovibile anche con Pioli, lo vedrete.



All'inizio molto probabilmente sì, poi non saprei dire. 
Comunque, titolare o no(preferirei di no, ma dipende da Rebic), a me basta che non sia lui la nostra prima e unica opzione. Sarebbe già un enorme passo avanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alti e bassi esageri... Ranieri ha vinto una Premier col Leicester, forse la più grande impresa della storia del calcio inglese. Sul concetto generale sono d'accordo, sono allenatori di secondo piano ma per ragioni diverse. Ranieri è un grande allenatore, che in un modo o nell'altro resta nella storia del calcio, però in fase discendente. Pioli è un allenatore mediocre che ha collezionato solo esperienze di medio livello.



Concordo, così come la questione relativa alla gestione.
D'altro canto ho qualche dubbio se Ranieri avrebbe avuto la determinazione a 68 anni e un passato certamente più luminoso del futuro, di mettere il 100% di se stesso in una polveriera come il Milan.

Diciamo che il prossimo ciclo di 6 partite sarà determinante, può saltare tutto o riaccendersi la luce.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi, non deve panchinare Suso per partito preso, resta il nostro miglior giocatore, c'è poco da fare. Deve non essere suso centrico, deve toglierlo quando gioca male, deve essere meritocratico. Poi si può andare allo sfascio, ma almeno consapevoli di averle provate tutte. Non sarei così incavolato se le partite fino ad ora le avessero perse i nuovi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo che la carriera di Ranieri è molto superiore a quella di Pioli, ma anche quella di capello e Trapattoni.
> Ma se dovessi scegliere tra Pioli e Trapattoni al momento sceglierei Pioli.
> 
> Al culmine della carriera Ranieri più forte, al momento attuale, no.
> Ranieri più accettabile dalla tifoseria? Concordo, ma poi la difefrenza la faranno i risultati e su questo non ci sarà controprova, possiamo solo sperare per il meglio.



Si ma Pioli che viene da 4 esoneri che cosa dovrebbe garantire? Impegno? Ci mancherebbe pure!

Ricordiamo che dalla Fiorentina si è dimesso perché stava lottando per la salvezza..

Io lo vedo uno molto fumo ( si presenta tutto ordinato, fare da sergente..) ma sotto sotto niente arrosto (i risultati parlano per lui)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma Pioli che viene da 4 esoneri che cosa dovrebbe garantire? Impegno? Ci mancherebbe pure!
> 
> Ricordiamo che dalla Fiorentina si è dimesso perché stava lottando per la salvezza..
> 
> Io lo vedo uno molto fumo ( si presenta tutto ordinato, fare da sergente..) ma sotto sotto niente arrosto (i risultati parlano per lui)



Dalla Fiorentina si é dimesso con la Fiorentina in decima posizione, molto lontano dalla zona salvezza, in linea con gli obbiettivi stagionali, ed lì con Torino e Samp. Poi é evidente che al secondo anno ha spesso pagato, ma al primo anno (o i primi 6 mesi all’Inter) é sempre andato benissimo.

Magari bucherá, ma mi sembra che tutti gliela tirino al di là dei demeriti.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere anche se quelli che adesso sono in nazionale riescono a "fidelizzarsi" in 2 giorni...
> 
> chi è rimasto a Milanello?



Pioli è uno pratico ed essenziale : o allena due giorni o allena due mesi il calcio che propone è sempre lo stesso.
Anzi forse la squadra dopo due giorni rende meglio che dopo due mesi, pensa te che fenomeno.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dalla Fiorentina si é dimesso con la Fiorentina in decima posizione, molto lontano dalla zona salvezza, in linea con gli obbiettivi stagionali, ed lì con Torino e Samp. Poi é evidente che al secondo anno ha spesso pagato, ma al primo anno (o i primi 6 mesi all’Inter) é sempre andato benissimo.
> 
> Magari bucherá, ma mi sembra che tutti gliela tirino al di là dei demeriti.



Dai , come pioli ce ne stanno quanti ne vuoi di allenatori.
Io non ce l'ho con pioli in se ma con ciò che rappresenta questa scelta : siamo passati dalla gestione pane e salame di gattuso alla ricerca del grande gioco e ora alla gestione aziendale di pioli.
Siccome in genere la scelta dell'allenatore dipende dalla qualità e dalla considerazione che si ha della rosa : ma per maldini e boban questa rosa si allena o si gestisce??
Perchè ancora non l'ho capito.
A mio parere però stanno commettendo un grave errore : la personalità, il carisma, la grinta, la forza mentale.
L'allenatore del milan senza queste qualità non dura.
E Ranieri tutte queste doti le possiede, oltre a una grande umanità.
Pioli è un perdente che non appena le cose vanno male si deprime e affossa un ambiente.
Esattamente ciò che a noi NON SERVIVA.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vediamo un pò:
> 
> All'inter entrambi sono subentrati e poi esonerati.
> Uno ha fatto 26 partite e l'altro 23. Ranieri ha fatto 1 punto in più giocando 3 partite in più... se non è essere uguali questo... sembra fatto apposta.
> ...



ma come cavolo si fa a paragonare pioli con ranieri? ranieri lo puoi paragonare a spalletti semmai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Conferenza patetica.
> 
> Sul piano dei contenuti c'era da immaginarselo, alla fine che potevano dire... ma pure i toni mi sono parsi dimessi e funerei.
> 
> ...



non è un'impressione...

comunque noto che pioli ti piace ahahahahahah. mi aspetto a breve una recensione di come gioca. così da farmi un'idea.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere anche se quelli che adesso sono in nazionale riescono a "fidelizzarsi" in 2 giorni...
> 
> chi è rimasto a Milanello?



guardacaso, suso ahahahahaha


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come cavolo si fa a paragonare pioli con ranieri? ranieri lo puoi paragonare a spalletti semmai...



Credo, è una mia idea per lo meno, che il problema sia l'età di Ranieri che porta a vederlo in declino, un po' come accade con Ancelotti. 
Certo, posso sbagliare, ma il curriculum di Ranieri parla da solo e supera quello di Spalletti anche solo per il miracolo inglese che lo trasporta al livello di Sacchi a momenti... quindi immagino che gli altri stiano esprimendo una valutazione non in senso assoluto ma considerando i 68 anni del tecnico.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...



Vergognoso Gazidis che dopo un anno non riesce nemmeno a fare un monologo con un foglio davanti in italiano. Dimostra la sua totale poca voglia nell'imparare l'italiano in una società italiana. 

Maldini e Boban stanno nel pianeta dei draghi, sembrano davvero che siano convinti della loro scelta...contenti loro.

Massara si conferma il nuovo Rocco Maiorino. Il DS più inutile del mondo.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vergognoso Gazidis che dopo un anno non riesce nemmeno a fare un monologo con un foglio davanti in italiano. Dimostra la sua totale poca voglia nell'imparare l'italiano in una società italiana.
> 
> Maldini e Boban stanno nel pianeta dei draghi, sembrano davvero che siano convinti della loro scelta...contenti loro.
> 
> Massara si conferma il nuovo Rocco Maiorino. Il DS più inutile del mondo.



Ti dico, a me che non parli italiano mi frega poco, trovo che abbia ben altri problemi da affrontare. Quello che non mi piace è che il suo intervento è totalmente inutile. Da un pezzo ci si aspetta che si presenti davanti alle telecamere a chiarire la linea societaria una volta per tutte, poi può farlo anche in francese o mandarino. Voglio sapere quali sono i fondi che abbiamo a disposizione e come intendono usarli. I suoi commenti su Giampaolo e Pioli li trovo alla stregua di quelli che potrebbe dare mio nonno al bar.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai , come pioli ce ne stanno quanti ne vuoi di allenatori.
> Io non ce l'ho con pioli in se ma con ciò che rappresenta questa scelta : siamo passati dalla gestione pane e salame di gattuso alla ricerca del grande gioco e ora alla gestione aziendale di pioli.
> Siccome in genere la scelta dell'allenatore dipende dalla qualità e dalla considerazione che si ha della rosa : ma per maldini e boban questa rosa si allena o si gestisce??
> Perchè ancora non l'ho capito.
> ...



Possibile. Ma ha anche aspetti che mi piacciono e sinceramente di base mi da qualche speranza in piú di Ranieri (ma forse con Ranieri in sella avrei detto il contrario). Quello che é certo é che tiferó tutto il possibile perché il 95% del Forum contrario all’arrivo ha anche io ho votato no) si sbagli e riesca a sbloccare questa squadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come cavolo si fa a paragonare pioli con ranieri? ranieri lo puoi paragonare a spalletti semmai...



In senso assoluto hai ragione, ma Ranieri a 68 anni e Pioli adesso per me pari sono


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guardacaso, suso ahahahahaha





Maledetto CT spagnolo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan. Di seguito, tutte le dichiarazioni
> 
> *Gazidis*:"Buongiorno a tutti e benvenuti. Scusatemi se parlo in inglese sto lavorando per migliorare il mio italiano. Capisco molto ma non riesco ancora a parlare con la precisione che vorrei. Tra sei mesi sono sicuro che sarò capace. Per prima cosa vorrei ringraziare Giampaolo. E' un bravissimo mister avrà una grande carriera. Questa decisione è stata presa da tutti insieme. Capiamo la frustrazione dei nostri fan. Il Milan si è trovato in difficoltà pensano che non riusciremo a riprenderci ma stiamo intraprendendo un viaggio. Noi amiamo la nostra squadra. Abbiamo eredidato un club che abbiamo dovuto salvare dalla bancarotta e dalla possibile Serie D come il Parma. Abbiamo affrontare difficoltà che ci hanno portato all'esclusione dalle coppe. E' una strada difficile. Faremo ancora errori ma voglio assicurarvi che noi siamo determinati . Vogliamo che il Milan torni al top. Faremo degli errori ma li correggeremo. Siamo ambiziosi e vogliamo investire in uno stadio da 1,2 mld per competere nello stage mondiale. E' un sentiero difficile ma troveremo il modo di farcela. Abbiamo migliorato la squadra con ulteriori investimenti in estate. Siamo uno dei primi sei investitori al mondo. I tifosi capiranno la qualità dei nuovi acquisti. Al momento 4 punti ci separano dalla posizione di prim'ordine. C'è tempo per correggere la corsa. Abbiamo preso un mister esperto che può far migliorare i nostri giocatori".
> 
> ...


Conferenza stampa imbarazzante, solite frasi retoriche. A me sembrano un gruppo di dilettanti allo sbaraglio che stanno operando scelte senza né capo né coda. Hanno nominato Giampaolo, senza convinzione, come allenatore ed è stato un totale disastro. Ora con altrettanta mancanza di fiducia scelgono Pioli, ennesimo ripiego e scelta sconclusionata. Nessuno lo dice, ma trattasi di traghettatore in realtà. Stagione già buttata al vento, l'ennesima.


----------

